

Dead 8800 GTX scienced to undeath by oven, mad owner - Thracks
http://icrontic.com/articles/dead-8800-gtx-scienced-to-undeath-by-oven-mad-owner
The tale of one man's journey to revive his dead GeForce 8800 GTX using panic, happy thoughts, and an oven pre-heated to 385°F.
======
primesuspect
I think I'm gonna try this with this dead 7800 I have sitting here.

